# Best place to get motorhome insurance



## mprsv1000 (14 Apr 2008)

I need to renew my campervan insurance, brought it back from U.K last year so never used anyone in Ireland yet, anyone know of a good/cheap insurer


----------



## PGD1 (14 Apr 2008)

dolmen


----------



## landmarkjohn (14 Apr 2008)

I can recommend http://www.dolmen-insurance.ie/camper.htm

Used them last year to insure camper I was importing from Germany... they insured it initially on chassis number allowing me to drive it before I re registered it in Ireland.

Cost €370 for open driving over 30 with full licence. It would be €350 for named drivers only.

I have no affiliation to Dolmen.


----------



## mprsv1000 (14 Apr 2008)

cheers lads


----------



## Slim (15 Apr 2008)

You could join the motorcaravan club of Ireland and the insurance deal they have with Richardsons Insurances can be ok. www.motorcaravanclub.net


----------



## steevo51 (5 Aug 2009)

100


----------

